# page problem



## ellis995 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi 

When i switched my laptop on this morning, everything fine until i put the forum on. It takes ages for it to load a page. getting on the forum is no problem, it is just getting onto any page. I can go and put the kettle on and come back and still the page has not loaded.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 19, 2009)

It's been slow for me this morning as well. I thought it was my machine because it has been having some issues. Not sure what I can do, but I will take a look.


----------



## imalko (Aug 19, 2009)

Same problem here. Forum running slow when opening pages.


----------



## ellis995 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have had to go back to explorer. Not the fastest but As i normally use Firefox.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 19, 2009)

Now this is just odd! I switched over to IE 8.0 (I usually use firefox) and it was blazing fast on IE. Then I went back to firefox to compare and it is fine in firefox again. I know firefox has made a number of patches lately. Perhaps one of those patches is doing something odd. It has crashed or frozen on me for the last couple of days.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah it (Firefox) has done the same for me as well. Forum was slow this morning but it seems fine now.


----------



## ellis995 (Aug 19, 2009)

Strange 

Back up and running on Firefox


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmm. Interesting. I run on I.E., and I've have similar problems on a regular basis, only on the forum. Waiting for the ads to load is also a pain, as this can really delay things. What's the general opinion regarding Firefox, compared to I.E? And, if I change, will there be any problems with my other 'services', such as 'Windows Hotmail' for e-mails? Sorry for the basic question, but I'm still on a learning curve!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2009)

Firefox = Faster + no ads (with the right addons) and more secure. No problems with other services at all, most video sites stream better as well (especially HD and divx).


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Hugh! Looks like it's Firefox for me then!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2009)

There was a hub that went down on the internet, and was causing trouble for the past 48 hours in North America. This caused serious "bottlenecking" of internet traffic. There's still two routers down at the time of this posting, one in Canada (Ontario) and one in Georgia.

I didn't have much trouble with servers that were on the west coast of the U.S., but any sites that were back east were really loading slow for a while there and in some cases, not loading at all.

Not sure what caused it, but things are looking like they're back to normal now.


----------

